# Astral Travel



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Hey everyone

Hope I've placed this in the right forum! Wasn't sure where else to put it.

This is a subject I've recently taken an interest in. I've never experienced it myself. I believe I've experienced sleep paralysis the occasional time here and there, and the odd time also lucid dreaming - though not a long time now. But nothing more. As a result up till recently I wasn't sure I believed in astral travel. But recently I heard a couple of stories from my brother about experiences he had that have since made me start to question my doubts. 

I wondered, just out of curiosity, if anyone here had ever experienced it? And if so which technique they found worked for them?


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmmm never heard of it, i'll google it and get back to you lol


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

That's ok, though thanks for the offer.  I already know a fair bit about it. Was just curious to know if anyone on here had had any actual experiences was all.


----------



## tiredandworn (Nov 14, 2010)

I have studied some... over the years... on this subject, along with many others. I can only tell you what I have heard and believe. Cannot say if its true. 

what I have been taught is that many people astral travel in their sleep. Some go to higher plane. There are a very large number of levels on the astral plane. Lower levels, and upper levels. And many people go to the astral in their sleep. Its always nice to ask for protection before you go to sleep at night. So you can get that while astral travelling. I have been taught that we each have an astral body. this is the part of us that travels at night. 

Also we can travel during the day in guided meditation, self meditation or just leaving our body. I do not think its uncommon at all. 

You talked about paralysis when you are asleep. The name for that is Astral Catalepsy. I guess maybe you already knew that. Anyway, I surely do believe that many of us go here and there on the astral plane. My recommendation is never travel in sleep state or waking state, without asking first for protection and assistance. This goes for the lightest person also. Just good practice.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

I feel I have experienced Astral Travel though I always refer to it as an out of body experience (OBE). I'll try my best to explain this with my lame vocabulary. I actually try not to tell too many people about this as they would think I was mad and it's very hard to put into words, but this is a truthful account of what happened to me. However, it was only through the use of Psilocybin but I feel it was a "real" experience none the less.

That Autumn night I had sat there by myself at home happily munching my way through Liberty Cap mushrooms (that I had picked earlier that day) and must of consumed about 500 in total without really thinking about it. About 3-4 hours into my trip I suddenly became overwhelmed with a very strong feeling which was telling me to lie back on my bed but I kept fighting it as I was scared, I knew something was going to happen. At this point I already had no awareness of time, in fact the concept of time hardly made any sense. Everything felt "still" as if time itself had completely stopped, there was no movement at all and minutes felt like hours. A very hard feeling to explain and quite weird. I wasn't having a bad trip, it's just that the feeling I was experiencing was so strong and kind of gave me a "oh no what have I done!" type feeling. It was as if I was venturing out into unexplored territory that no-one had been to before, at least that's how it felt.

Eventually I gave in to this force that was pushing me to lie back, I was absolutely terrified and it felt as though I was about to jump of a cliff, then what followed is the most amazing experience of my life... 

I remember exhaling very deeply as if it were my last breath, to all accounts and purposes I thought I had died, however from further research I discovered this is what is known as Ego death.

I most certainly was not inside my body, I was in a spiritual plane in the universe, I wasn't limited to the confines of my body, I felt an incredibly powerful energy source, and "saw" (when I say "saw" it wasn't like looking through my eyes, it was not restrictive in that sense, it was more just like "being". Very hard to explain). Now bear in mind I was an atheist at this point in my life, during my experience outside of my body in this spiritual realm I was what can only be described as infinite conciousness. There was no time, no death, everything felt infinite and forever. I thought what I could "see" were angels (they didn't look like angels from what I recall, it's just what I would describe them as), and they were like all dancing and rejoicing, it was like a continuous celebration of the creator of life or "God" if you prefer. I was overcome by euphoria and feelings of love and peace, and yet could sense such tremendous power. 

Eventually I came back to my body after what felt like I was up there for eternity in itself. I remember just sitting on my bed with my mouth agape for quite some time and thinking "what the hell just happened to me?" and that it was the most important thing I have every experienced in my life. I knew the experience was not imaginary or an hallucination of any kind.

My memory of the experience is still vivid in some aspects but there are some things I know I have forgotten. There was some kind of explanation that was given to me based around "sin" and the consequences of it (death). It was as if "sin" only exists in our hearts, that we do it all to ourselves but there was way more to it than that which I have forgotten now, but it was certainly themed around moral understanding and the implications of this thing we call sin. It was bizarre as I was not anything like a Christian or even religious prior to the experience.

That experience pretty much changed my life. I've never felt like doing it again as I feel I have seen enough and it has given me a healthy fear of God. But it will certainly be something I will remember for the rest of my life. Since researching a bit about the subject I realise there are many people who have experienced very similar things to myself.


----------



## tiredandworn (Nov 14, 2010)

ZeroG64 great story. Thank you for telling about that expereince. sounds like you went to a pretty high level of the astral, if not the etheric ( which is a higher plane than the astral). 

When I was a kid I read stories about a shaman eating muchrooms and then journeying. i think you are oh so fortunate to have had this expereince. There is one thing you said that I just wondered about. you wrote "...It was as if "sin" only exists in our hearts..." I question of sin aka that which is of fear, lives in our heart. I think that which is of connection to source lives in our heart. I think that the aspects of fear live in our mind. I believe that our heart is our connection to divine self and all that is divine. But when we are not connected to our heart, then we cannot feel the truth and end up connecting more to the mind, which holds so many misperceptions and seperation. 

I could be wrong about some of this. But I just wanted to put it out there. Thanks again for the great telling of your experience.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I tried astral projection a lot when I was younger (17-18 ). I've since given up. Still try meditation sometimes and have been trying to induce lucid dreams with little luck. I've experienced a few things while trying meditation (maybe sensing things on the astral plane) but nothing I'd call astral projection. I've read that you can turn a lucid dream into an astral projection. Kind of thought, since I know lucid dreaming is possible, it would be better to master lucid dreaming first.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

tiredandworn said:


> ZeroG64 great story. Thank you for telling about that expereince. sounds like you went to a pretty high level of the astral, if not the etheric ( which is a higher plane than the astral).
> 
> When I was a kid I read stories about a shaman eating muchrooms and then journeying. i think you are oh so fortunate to have had this expereince. There is one thing you said that I just wondered about. you wrote "...It was as if "sin" only exists in our hearts..." I question of sin aka that which is of fear, lives in our heart. I think that which is of connection to source lives in our heart. I think that the aspects of fear live in our mind. I believe that our heart is our connection to divine self and all that is divine. But when we are not connected to our heart, then we cannot feel the truth and end up connecting more to the mind, which holds so many misperceptions and seperation.
> 
> I could be wrong about some of this. But I just wanted to put it out there. Thanks again for the great telling of your experience.


Hi, thanks for that. Yeah I certainly feel privileged to of had that experience, just incredible.

I do totally understand what you are saying and it does make sense the distinction between soul and body, in this case; heart and mind. I have a very hard time trying to explain what I mean, I really struggle with it lol.

What I meant was that sin is what we make it, as an example, if you doubt and feel bad about doing something yet knowingly continue, then it constitutes as sin and will lead to problems, but if we change our thinking to understand that everything is pure then sin ceases to exist. It was the sense that our mental state and subconscious feelings have a direct effect on our health and we are in more control of this than we are lead to believe. It is actually directly related to this scripture:

Titus 1:15
_To the pure, all things are pure; but to those who are defiled and unbelieving, nothing is pure, but both their mind and their conscience are defiled._

That's the best explanation I can give sorry.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

ZeroG64 said:


> I feel I have experienced Astral Travel though I always refer to it as an out of body experience (OBE). I'll try my best to explain this with my lame vocabulary. I actually try not to tell too many people about this as they would think I was mad and it's very hard to put into words, but this is a truthful account of what happened to me. However, it was only through the use of Psilocybin but I feel it was a "real" experience none the less.
> 
> That Autumn night I had sat there by myself at home happily munching my way through Liberty Cap mushrooms (that I had picked earlier that day) and must of consumed about 500 in total without really thinking about it. About 3-4 hours into my trip I suddenly became overwhelmed with a very strong feeling which was telling me to lie back on my bed but I kept fighting it as I was scared, I knew something was going to happen. At this point I already had no awareness of time, in fact the concept of time hardly made any sense. Everything felt "still" as if time itself had completely stopped, there was no movement at all and minutes felt like hours. A very hard feeling to explain and quite weird. I wasn't having a bad trip, it's just that the feeling I was experiencing was so strong and kind of gave me a "oh no what have I done!" type feeling. It was as if I was venturing out into unexplored territory that no-one had been to before, at least that's how it felt.
> 
> ...


This really makes me want to try mushrooms. Very interesting/awesome story.


----------



## tiredandworn (Nov 14, 2010)

ZeroG64 said:


> What I meant was that sin is what we make it, as an example, if you doubt and feel bad about doing something yet knowingly continue, then it constitutes as sin and will lead to problems, but if we change our thinking to understand that everything is pure then sin ceases to exist. It was the sense that our mental state and subconscious feelings have a direct effect on our health and we are in more control of this than we are lead to believe. It is actually directly related to this scripture:
> 
> Titus 1:15
> _To the pure, all things are pure; but to those who are defiled and unbelieving, nothing is pure, but both their mind and their conscience are defiled._
> ...


Oh please do not be sorry. I know that what you expereinced is higher knowledge. And I think you explained it really well, Plus, what do I know ?:blank not so much, actually. Its awesome that you got that life / soul lesson. That, you can carry with you forever in your heart.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

ZeroG64: very interesting experience..thanks for sharing

I've had a couple of OBE's before but they were spontaneous..so i wouldn't really call them astral travel/projetion...they are pretty much the same except that a spontaneous OBE is probably not as profound and controlled as willingly doing it..so to me astral travel/projection is a more advanced type of OBE's where you have clear plans and more awareness and control over your experience..

I've had all of them through sleeping and lucid dreaming which i think is the best and safest way to get into astral projection...you can also experience it through psychedelics or meditation but psychedelics are not always safe and if you are not experienced with them there are so many variables that could make it go into a bad experience...and meditation takes a lot of practice, patience and discipline...the reason why it's best to get into astral projection through sleeping/dreaming is because you are "naturally" going into that state of mind when you're sleeping...the only thing you need now is to become "aware" of yourself..

There's a very easy technique called WBTB or (wake back to bed) that induce lucid dreaming but it can also induce an OBE because an OBE is just a type of a lucid dream not something completely different

http://www.world-of-lucid-dreaming.com/wake-back-to-bed.html

It's explained in that link but basically what you do is you go to sleep normally and wake up in the middle of the night say after 5-6 hours..then stay up for like 10-30 minutes and go back to sleep while intending to have an OBE or a lucid dream...if you're the type that can't fall asleep again easily then don't stay up too long..5-10 mintues will do..if you fall asleep easily then stay up little longer 30-40 minutes..during that time you can read stuff on lucid dreaming and astral projection and just keep telling yourself that you want to have an OBE and focus on it..try to visualize what you want to experience...also drink some apple juice because it will help induce a lucid dream or an OBE..then just go back to bed and make sure you have at least 2 more hours of sleep before you wake up again

As for actually learning astral traveling there are a lot of books on them but it's important to first understand sleeping and lucid dreaming in general..so lucid dreaming is like a prerequisite to astral traveling..

The only other option that i know of is psychedelics but like i said they are not always safe and there's a risk of having a bad experience if you are not experienced with them so you should def. do more search on them and make sure you are taking the right dosage

In my opinion you should start with learning basic mental techniques like mediation and lucid dreaming...some people like  psychedelics and i don't doubt that you can have amazing experiences with psychedelics but things could also go wrong and they are actually not suited for beginners..they are more advanced and meant for people that already have a good understanding of the mind and have experience with mediation..so lucid dreaming is more safe and more gradual and it's pretty much the discipline more commonly used by people that are learning astral projection..


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

^ cool. I have noticed that if I wake up after only a few hours sleep then go back to sleep soon after I have some very intense dreams but I've never been able to maintain any lucidity during them, at least not from what I recall. 

And yeah, I suppose that it is worth mentioning that you need to be a little clued up on what to expect if you are taking shrooms. The amount I took was ridiculous and if tripping by yourself (while I think it's the best way) you need to be sure it's the right time and you feel good beforehand. So please be careful. 

Also be careful if you intend on picking them as there are many poisonous shrooms which look very similar to an untrained eye. I had tripped before quite a few times so I knew what I was doing to a degree, but I didn't realise how far it could take me, it was a real shock to say the least.

As amazing as it was I'd think twice about doing it again as it was so intense. I will say though, I felt amazing (what's known as 'afterglow') for about a month afterwards.  Thanks


----------



## tiredandworn (Nov 14, 2010)

I feel very close to the angels in the light. So I always ask them to protect me when I am going to be astral travelling. I do recommend that people ask loving spirit ( whomever you chose) to protect and be with them in sleep or awake when they are going to be travelling or meditating etc. Just a thought. Its what I was taught many years ago. And I only had to be told once to feel the importance of it. Its sort of like the american express card advertisement. "Never leave home without it" :heart:clap


----------



## sherry09 (Nov 27, 2010)

i havent done it, but ive known people who do it. Ive read about it though and have had some minor just OBE experiences but not astral travel. My ex bf, sort of, he i think did that---i think he was like stalking me astrally or he knew things i was doing. he projected and could see things-- he was some sort of warlock/witch or what not....i used to think he had cameras in my house or wherever cuz he knew thing si was doing...but he told me he projects...but it seems sometimes he has to meditate and sometimes he can just 'do it.' He used to tell me he was always with me, watching me...and said he sat on my couch and watched me. I had to believe him because i know astral travel is real, plus, he knew weird details about me that were impossible to know- that i was sifting thru 50 dollars bills and how many, what i did on my couch, things i was doing detailed things...and he always knew these things. He claimed he watched me most of the time but not always. Even before all of this, a week after i Met him, I felt his presence in my bedroom, running out.. and i woke up and yelled his name...ive never experienced that and was like "he's here"??? I know he was here...then i asked him...and he said he 'astral projects' etc...and he was doing spells and stuff on me too but he claimed to be projecting and with me most of the time.. he'll generally 'watch me' or be with me, and once im smoewhere or about to do something, then he'll just call me at that moment and tell me what im doing, thinking etc...just to shock me, or whats right in front of me...he did that many times and i would be like..how the heck did u know??? he'll know where im at, who im talking to, what we're talking about...then call and tell me..he can finish sentences im thinking in my mind...not that thats astral travel but...he had some ability along with all of that..(i can read minds too but usually not that well or precise b/c he had developed a connection to me)...i had enough proof that he did that at least some of the time... Once i was at his place and he sat there and tuned into my paernts house adn cats---and told me what the cats were doing. The next day i went back to my parents house and they told me exactly waht he was telling me-- so i was like...dang he really was doing it right then and there...or something like remote viewing... 
he claims that when he projects, it takes him a lot of energy and hes drained and has to sleep for hours afterwards...
I also knew a guy once- never met him, who travelled astrally as well-- he was an energy vampire etc...and he told me about it but i never cared to try to learn how to do it.. he was pretty creepy dangerous and weird and played all sorts of weird energy games with me--so did my ex....those kinds of people can be dangerous b/c they are leeching ur energy from you and your aura...my ex was the same-- they usually can travel in the astral and have some extra psychic abilities etc...im scared to try to astral travel..though im sure it can be a good experience...it seems who knows what u could find there, in those dimensions or how much you can control. There are just peopel who do it regularly though and for them its no big deal and they do it to watch people or who knows what...and some of them even have sex in the astral...


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Nothing to add, but his stuff sounds really cool.


----------



## READY 4 CHANGE (Aug 6, 2010)

years ago I used to experience astral projection often. At the time I didn't know what it was called, and had no idea on how I could control it. Basically it would just happen on its own, so I figured I might as well learn more about it. I read a book that taught me some techniques that actually turned out to be helpful. What I noticed was that when it happened on its own, sometimes the experience was positive, sometimes it wasn't. When I was in control of it, the experience was pretty much positive, but it also made me more sensitive to it, and other things began to develop, so I discontinued it. These days I don't do it anymore, haven't done it in years, but I still know how to do it, but it would probably take a little practice, but I choose not to do it.


----------



## tiredandworn (Nov 14, 2010)

READY 4 CHANGE said:


> years ago I used to experience astral projection often. At the time I didn't know what it was called, and had no idea on how I could control it. Basically it would just happen on its own, so I figured I might as well learn more about it. I read a book that taught me some techniques that actually turned out to be helpful. What I noticed was that when it happened on its own, sometimes the experience was positive, sometimes it wasn't. When I was in control of it, the experience was pretty much positive, but it also made me more sensitive to it, and other things began to develop, so I discontinued it. These days I don't do it anymore, haven't done it in years, but I still know how to do it, but it would probably take a little practice, but I choose not to do it.


 I have not come right out and said this here, but I think that astral travel can be beneficial if someoe has mastery over it. as you were describing. But I agree with you that it is not always a good experience. The astral realm or plane is not all light and roses.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

You do know what causes dreams right? Every time you go to sleep your pineal gland activates and DMT is released into your brain and it basically creates what people call dreams.

Through years of practicing meditation some people can keep there conscious awake, and put there body to sleep. When you enter a extremely deep meditative state you conscious is still aware, but your body is completely asleep and DMT starts to flow through your brain.

This is what people call "opening your third eye".

If you ask me, astral projection is dreaming while keeping your conscience aware, its a skill that is quite remarkable and if anyone can achieve that then kudos to you.


----------



## READY 4 CHANGE (Aug 6, 2010)

tiredandworn said:


> I have not come right out and said this here, but I think that astral travel can be beneficial if someoe has mastery over it. as you were describing. But I agree with you that it is not always a good experience. The astral realm or plane is not all light and roses.


you're absolutely right about the astral plane not being all light and roses, this is why I really don't do it anymore. What I've noticed is that when I use to do it, it was as if I had to keep doing it, or it would happen on it's own, and those experiences weren't always good. So yeah, I know what you mean.



Ego Dead said:


> You do know what causes dreams right? Every time you go to sleep your pineal gland activates and DMT is released into your brain and it basically creates what people call dreams.
> 
> Through years of practicing meditation some people can keep there conscious awake, and put there body to sleep. When you enter a extremely deep meditative state you conscious is still aware, but your body is completely asleep and DMT starts to flow through your brain.
> 
> ...


I agree with some of what you're saying, but this is definitely different than dreaming. There have been times when I saw people do things while I was in that state, and would call them up at a later time and ask about certain events, and they would get very quiet on the phone. This didn't happen all the time, but it has happened on occasion. There were times when I could tell someone what they were wearing at the time these events happened, only thing is sometimes the colors might be off, for some reason the colors appeared darker than they actually were, as if I were looking through a gray veil or something, Idk, but this was definitely not a dream.


----------



## Encantado (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes I do, seems there is abit of confusion about astral projection though, as there are varying degrees of it. I have not had NDE but I 'travel' alot, have lucid dreams alot, and practice alot of shamanism type things like this.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

there was one time when i actually popped out of my body , or more like "the center" of my vision popped out about 10 feet or so in front of me. it was the weirdest thing/.


----------



## SonicMan (May 14, 2012)

This is an old thread, but I am a trained remote viewer, sticking fiercely close to the original military protocols developed by SRI. Trust me, it's real.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I think I astral traveled when I was about 4 years old. I remember that I woke up at night and I was levitating or something. I flew around my room and saw that my body was still lying in the bed and sleeping.. This happened many times. :afr


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Don't do it, I used to be very interested in it but after readinh the dangers, nit anymore. I can only thank God for protecting me. What your doing is opening your self up to Satan, and while you are out of your body any demonic spirit could posesses it, which is why God keeps these areas off limits. I read an article and a girl who commented said after she opened her 3rd eye, all she sees are demons and can't sleep at night. Just research the dangers of astral projection. There's a reason it's off limits, pray to God and stop doing it.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

It's been something of interest over the years, but I wouldn't try it. I think there are some dangers to the practice.


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

Nonsense.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

I've experienced this... 
If you want to experience it just tie an old cpu chip (it's like acupuncture with the pins) on your third eye (with a sock or belt). Meditate on the pins feel them on your forehead and think of nothing else but the feeling of those pins on your forehead, do this for 30min to an hour a day. After a week or so you will start to feel depressed and you will start having vivid dreams and nightmares. If you can find the courage to continue on then your mind will open up and you will be able to astral project but only if you can let go and have no fear. Don't listen to anyone on here that spouts fear because that will be a detriment to progress. Do not watch horror movies especially ones about the devil and demons. If you meditate on the third eye you will become more sensitive in many ways so keep a pure mind and body and you will succeed in having an astral projection.
If you don't know your limits then don't attempt this!. You will go to far, start hallucinating and you will end up in a mental institution.


----------

